# KI für Verfolgung im Raster



## Androbin (14. Apr 2014)

Hey Leute, ich bräuchte da mal eure Hilfe!
Ich sitze hier grade an der Programmierung von PacMan.
Für die Mobs brauche ich noch die nötige KI für PacMan's Verfolgung.
Die Probleme sind einerseits das Raster und andererseits die Wände.
Ich habe etwas vom "Lee-Algorithmus" gehört, allerdings nichts Genaueres.


----------



## BRoll (14. Apr 2014)

Kann man das nicht mit A* machen?
Hab PacMan noch nie gespielt deshalb weiß ich nicht genau wie die Geister sich bewegen sollen.


----------



## Androbin (14. Apr 2014)

@BRoll: :idea:
Ah, danke! Davon hatte ich zwar schon gehört, :toll:
habe aber vergessen, wie es heißt! :bloed:


----------

